# Le Mans 2011: Tuesday Interviews, Autograph Sessions and More



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For the fans, the highlight of Tuesday during Le Mans week has to be the autograph sessions. No doubt a tradition taken from the ALMS, early arrivals to race week have the opportunity to meet their favorite drivers such as Allan McNish (above) and grab a quick autograph.










Also during the afternoon is an Audi Sport interview session, and while these sorts of things are usually reserved for star drivers or team bosses, Audi Sport does things a bit differently by also including engineers.

Readers of this site may already know that Audi has put into place its first female lead engineer Leena Gade (above). We caught up with Gade as well as drivers Allan McNish, Dindo Capello and Timo Bernhard and will be filing videos shortly.










While some aspects of the race are up and running, like activity in the garages, there's still very much an air of preparation going on about the circuit. We wandered up to the Village to check out the Audi team shop that'll probably be open on Wednesday (today), though took time to admire an R8 LMS racecar on display outside the shop.










Always around the track you'll find some of the most interesting automobiles. And with a decade plus history at Le Mans for Audi, you can be sure there's a fair share of Audi enthusiast amongst the motorized throngs. We're always on the lookout for cool Audis and spotted this tuned Sportec RS 6 Avant. While very cool, we winced as we took a closer look at the car's 21-inch wheels with solid stripes of curb rash at all four corners. Curb rash and all though, we're still in lust with this car.

Check out more photos of the Tuesday activities in our * Interview and Autograph Sessions * and more of the RS 6 in our * Scrutineering * sections of our * Le Mans 2011 Photo Gallery *


----------

